# Older C40, yes or no?



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi all

I'm looking for a bike for my wife, as an upgrade on a 7 year old steel Colnago she has (don't know the model).

Budgetry constraints put new C50's and the like out of our range. So, we've been looking used, and have come across a nice looking 2001 C40, pre B-Stay with about 30 000 km.

For that price we could get a newer but still "old" Dream or the like, or even a new low/mid range alu (Rapid, Active etc.). Concerned though about the longevity of the Alu bikes as we were hoping to find a keeper. There are some nice steel frames around, and while we'd jump at an MXL, things like Tecnos or Master from a few years back don't seem like much of an upgrade on what she has.

So .. any suggestions/input appreciated?

B


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

Go for the C40. I have a 2000 model and it's as good as the day I first rode it.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

*Love My C40*

1998-ish. Best money I've ever spent. Well, except wedding ring, maybe. Pic is in the pic post thread.


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

hfc said:


> 1998-ish. Best money I've ever spent. Well, except wedding ring, maybe. Pic is in the pic post thread.


Nice .. what's the fork?

B


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Colnago CXX. .*



bing181 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Budgetry constraints put new C50's and the like out of our range. So, we've been looking used, and have come across a nice looking 2001 C40, pre B-Stay with about 30 000 km.
> So .. any suggestions/input appreciated?


There's no substitute. After getting my C50 a year and a half ago, I love it as much as the day I bought it. I lust after no other frameset, and will keep is as I do cars. . A looonnnggg time.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

bing181 said:


> Nice .. what's the fork?
> 
> B


Thanks. The fork is a Profile BRC. Don't really know how it compares to other makers, but I've been happy with it. The letter on Profile forks has always confused me. Mine has a carbon steerer, but the BRC's I see advertised have aluminum steerers


----------

